# Canon C300, 5D Mark III and Red Scarlet, compared at night



## Aglet (May 3, 2012)

I just came across this link some of you may find interesting

The title of it is:

*The Canon 5D Mark III, Canon C300, and RED SCARLET Shoot a Nighttime Bike Race Side-by-Side*

http://nofilmschool.com/2012/05/canon-5d-mark-iii-canon-c300-red-scarlet/


unfortunately, altho they're all shooting the same night event, they're used in different locations so you don't get to compare them all on the same scene.

they are all still impressive however, web-served low BW files with overcompression artifacts excluded.


Here's another link on 48fps shooting with Red as well, on Peter Jackson's THE HOBBIT.
sounds like people aren't liking the non-film look. I haven't seen it at 48fps, would love to. I don't like the 24fps cinema flicker; i guess my eyes are just a little too fast responding.

http://nofilmschool.com/2011/12/the-hobbit-continues-terrific-behind-the-scenes/


----------



## Policar (May 4, 2012)

It should be stutter, not flicker, that bugs you at 24fps....most theaters project with three or four blade shutters, so the flicker itself is above the flicker fusion threshold (72/96hz).

This comparison is useless since we don't know the lenses or other settings. The Scarlet should have done better. The Red MX and Epic look fine at 1200+ ISO. That said, the 5DIII is a true low light monster. If you turn highlight tone priority off (which results in clippy highlights), you can shoot 10000 ISO and it looks fine. With f1.4 lenses, it's pretty incredible. The availability of affordable 24mm f1.4 primes (≤17mm f1.4 primes for APS-C are harder to find) make the 5DIII an incredible camera for low light narrative.


----------



## Aglet (May 4, 2012)

Policar said:


> It should be stutter, not flicker, that bugs you at 24fps....most theaters project with three or four blade shutters, so the flicker itself is above the flicker fusion threshold (72/96hz).



there's still some flicker perceptable, to me anyway.
motion judder is an even greater cause to upchuck.  I'll take interlaced over 24p.


----------



## Blaze (May 4, 2012)

I'm excited about The Hobbit being in 48 fps. The standard 24 fps rate drives me nuts. The judder during panning is particularly unpleasant.

It definitely feels different watching video at 60 fps versus 24 fps or 30 fps. It's smoother and sometimes looks almost "too real" for cinema. I'm guessing 48 fps will look odd for a little while before the brain adapts to a new frame rate.


----------

